

DreamHost Gives Debian Wheezy Linux the Boot in Favor of Ubuntu - unholycrab
http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/dreamhost-gives-debian-wheezy-linux-the-boot-in-favor-of-ubuntu.html

======
unholycrab
Is a win for Ubuntu necessarily a loss for Debian?

